# Exstensive gerber returns (onesie



## Justashmuck (Mar 2, 2021)

Does anybody know what’s up with guest coming in with a ton of gerber onesies and returning them off a card. Something just seems fishy for some reason.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 2, 2021)

Justashmuck said:


> Does anybody know what’s up with guest coming in with a ton of gerber onesies and returning them off a card. Something just seems fishy for some reason.


if it seems fishy trust your gut and partner with SETL or AP
could be nothing but it never hurts to ask


----------



## Anelmi (Mar 2, 2021)

Probably bought them at the thrift store or cleaned out their closet.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 2, 2021)

Do they go back on the purchase card or on a return merch card?
If on a merch card, I'd be suspicious too.


----------



## Justashmuck (Mar 2, 2021)

redeye58 said:


> Do they go back on the purchase card or on a return merch card?
> If on a merch card, I'd be suspicious too.


No I looked it up with their card. And it was on there legitimately. It’s just this has been the third time this has happen and something bout it smells fishy.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 2, 2021)

Justashmuck said:


> No I looked it up with their card. And it was on there legitimately. It’s just this has been the third time this has happen and something bout it smells fishy.


double check that the tag matches the item. and esp if you've been a guest service ™ a while now, trust your gut.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 3, 2021)

Did it go back on the card used for purchase?


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 4, 2021)

@Amanda Cantwell is right, tag switching is common. Check against the inside tag with microprint.


----------

